# Excel help please!



## whitley85 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm need some help with Excel. I've graphed some data and gotten a trendline. Now, I want to use the trendline equation in some calcuations. I can do this by hand, but I'll be doing this fairly often with new datasets, so I want Excel to figure out the new trendline equation and automatically plug that into the calcs. Is this possible? Or do I have to manually enter the equation each time? Thanks!!


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 1, 2007)

=LINEST(Ys,Xs)

=INTERCEPT(Ys, Xs)

these will work for linear regressions.


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are going to be working with a lot of statistical stuff and trends, get MINITAB!!!! IT ROCKS for this kind of stuff and also gives you information on statistical significance.

Also, I don't believe anyone can ethically manage people or processes without a tool like MiniTAB that can do Gage Run tests. You can really find either if a particualar area in a process is tough, or if it is the people doing the tasks that are slacking.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 1, 2007)

Agree - we use minitab for all these things - EXTREMELY powerful, but isn't quite as user friendly (and if you're not familiar with a lot of statistics, then knowing what to select can be a hinderance for simple stuff).


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

I prefer Kaliedagraph over Minitab. Very intuitive and user friendly. Makes MS Excel look at Lotus 1-2-3 :multiplespotting:

However, you are using Excel now.

Are these linear regressions ?? If so, Excel has an automated fucntion under Tools --&gt; Data Analysis. If you select this option, you can pick &lt;&lt;Regression&gt;&gt; and select your x-column, y-column data and it will spit out all the information for you (y-int, slope, etc.). It will even add residuals and confidence intervals if you like.

There is a possibility the Data Analysis option is not there if it was not installed as part of the 'package' for Excel on your computer. However, I think these days it is standard to include it with the install.

The helpful point here is that each of the values of concern will be be tabulated on a separate sheet. If you want to use them in a formulae, you can reference the 'cell(s)' for those items to plug back into the regression line.

Let's know if this satisfies your need!!

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Feb 1, 2007)

I did offer to do that for you earlier. If you want to send the file over, I can get a better idea what you are trying to do.

Thanks.


----------



## whitley85 (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for the info! The LINEST function did what I needed.

I'd forgotton about MiniTab. I used that in grad school. I seem to remember it being pretty powerful, but I'd be lost trying to use it now.

Thanks for the help! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 2, 2007)

whitley85 said:


> thanks for the info! The LINEST function did what I needed.
> I'd forgotton about MiniTab. I used that in grad school. I seem to remember it being pretty powerful, but I'd be lost trying to use it now.
> 
> Thanks for the help! arty-smiley-048:


The help section in MiniTab is really good. You can just follow the help and translate the information per the help.


----------

